# Bushing cross reference?



## ramaroodle

I have the app and lists but I am wondering if there is a published cross-reference of which kits use the same bushings (if that makes sense).  In other words, now that I have amassed over 20 bushing sets I am wondering if there is a list of pen kits that all take the same size bushing.  If I have a Sierra set, what other pens can I make with that set?


----------



## StanBrown

Good question.  I am wondering the same thing myself.  I just discovered, for example, that the Euro/Summit bushings also work with the Summit Letter Opener.  What else is out there?




ramaroodle said:


> I have the app and lists but I am wondering if there is a published cross-reference of which kits use the same bushings (if that makes sense).  In other words, now that I have amassed over 20 bushing sets I am wondering if there is a list of pen kits that all take the same size bushing.  If I have a Sierra set, what other pens can I make with that set?


----------



## Kenny Durrant

I'm still learning as well. You mentioned the Sierra. I use the same bushings for the Sierra, Gatsby and Wallstreet 2. I use the same bushings for the Triton, Jr.Gent 2 and the Kojent. I've noticed that a lot of the cigar kits will use the same bushings. The way I found these out was that I would buy bushings for the kit I was buying and then check to see if they were the same when I had them in hand at home. Now keep in mind that just because the bushings are the same the tube length may not be. The Kojent and Jr.Gent 2 have the same tubes and although the Triton uses the same diameter tubes and the cap is the same length but the pen tube is shorter. The Wallstreet 2 click and twist are the same except the click has a longer tube. So as stated before always check all measurements before swapping tools and parts.


----------



## TattooedTurner

I’ve wondered this myself. BTW says what pen kits a set of bushings works with, so I just write that on the baggie. Seeing as how I have a set of Triton bushings right next to me, I know they also work with the Atrax. I know a lot of the Jr kits use the same bushings as well.  A compiled list would definitely be nice, although I’ve pretty much narrowed myself down to a handful or so of kits that I stick to for the most part.


----------



## magpens

I have been making pens for nearly 10 years and I know of no such list for bushings.

I have quite a sizeable collection of bushings and found it challenging to keep them organized and accessible.

Fairly recently I moved away from using bushings. . I measure the pen components with a digital caliper and then frequently check the size of my turning with the caliper. . When I am close to final size (but still oversize) I stop turning and sand down to the required size, taking into account the finish that I will be applying. . For a CA finish, I sand about 0.002" below the required size.


----------



## JimB

If you have the app there is a way but it isn’t perfect. If you enter all the bushing diameters that are listed for a pen in the search function it will return a list of all the pens with those numbers listed. When entering the numbers in the search separate them by a space not a comma. It isn’t a perfect system but it does work.


----------



## KLJ

I do not know of a list like that either. As to keeping them organized and accessible I keep mine in the clear plastic fishing tackle boxes with the removable dividers. I write on top of the lid with a permanent marker what kit it fits, it is divided in 2x2 in squares, works great i just hope i never drop that box !!


----------



## gtriever

Nope, no list known here either. For storage I use the little storage cases from Harbor Freight, p/n 90243 - 24 small boxes inside a larger box. Each individual box is labeled with the bushings number and which kit, and the cases are labeled by the main Pen Supplier - PSI, Berea, or Misc / Project Bushings.


----------



## KLJ

Thanks for the tip on your Harbor Freight box, that would help in case or when my box gets spilled, I have made it three years but often look at it and think if i ever drop that I have no chance of figuring out what went where.


----------



## TonyL

I use a Dremel engraver to write the measurements and sometimes the kit that they are compatible with on the bushings. I keep the in very small plastic bags and hung from a shelf. Having said that, I still have a dozen or so strays, but at least they have the measurements and kit names on them. FWIW. I know this doesn't help with the cross referencing request. Sorry.


----------



## magpens

I really like this idea !! . Thanks for sharing !! . Did not know such a set of boxes existed.



gtriever said:


> Nope, no list known here either. For storage I use the little storage cases from Harbor Freight, p/n 90243 - 24 small boxes inside a larger box. Each individual box is labeled with the bushings number and which kit, and the cases are labeled by the main Pen Supplier - PSI, Berea, or Misc / Project Bushings.
> 
> View attachment 181061


----------



## gtriever

magpens said:


> I really like this idea !! . Thanks for sharing !! . Did not know such a set of boxes existed.


 
You're welcome! I originally came across these for my wife's bead picture projects. Now I try to keep 4 or 5 on hand, because with HF you never know when they'll quit carrying them. At $4.99 each, it's cheap enough to stock up.


----------



## wolf creek knives

I'm a bit late on this post but a while back I found a PDF from Penn State that show's all the different bushings they carry.  It's a very long file but has, in my opinion, some great info.  It's called "Penn State Industries Bushing Book".  I got it off their website and it costs nothing.  They even update it on occasion.  It does have a list of each busing and the pens that they fit.  It is by their kit numbers only but should be pretty easy to cross reference over to other kits.  Hope this helps some.

I think what you're looking for starts on page 206 of the guide.


----------



## dpstudios

Here is the link to the PSI Bushings Book; https://www.pennstateind.com/library/bushing_book.pdf
Looks like it could be of use.


----------



## magpens

Thanks Tom and Dan !

Very useful info, even tho' it is only for PSI kits. . Good to know about this


----------



## Xel

JimB said:


> If you have the app there is a way but it isn’t perfect. If you enter all the bushing diameters that are listed for a pen in the search function it will return a list of all the pens with those numbers listed.


Because of this awesome property of the app JimB pointed out, I organize my bushings based on diameter (in the tiny Harbor Freight boxes).  This way I can input the numbers and see exactly which kits take those bushings; no multiple names to keep track of.  Additionally, since I measure my diameters with calipers at the end anyway, I can easily use bushings that are "close enough" without having to buy a new set sometimes.  I TBC so bushings are mainly for supporting the pen tube and visual approximations.  This way helps me a great deal with the cross-referencing problem.


----------



## magpens

Well done !!! . Wow ... all those numbers so neatly printed !!


----------



## ramaroodle

Thanks for all of the great suggestions!

1.	Going to get a few of those HF containers TODAY!
2.	Sorting by bushing size in the app a la JimB sounds like a plan.
3.	My label maker can do up to 3 lines so I have room for size and kit names
4.	PSI Bushings Book; https://www.pennstateind.com/library/bushing_book.pdf

Two more publications that you may or may not know of are the Rockler and PSI bushing and tube references that list kit names, part numbers, bushing, tube and drill bit sizes
PSI - http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/psi_bush_tube.pdf
Rockler - http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/rk_bush_tube.pdf


----------



## wolf creek knives

ramaroodle said:


> Thanks for all of the great suggestions!
> 
> 1.	Going to get a few of those HF containers TODAY!
> 2.	Sorting by bushing size in the app a la JimB sounds like a plan.
> 3.	My label maker can do up to 3 lines so I have room for size and kit names
> 4.	PSI Bushings Book; https://www.pennstateind.com/library/bushing_book.pdf
> 
> Two more publications that you may or may not know of are the Rockler and PSI bushing and tube references that list kit names, part numbers, bushing, tube and drill bit sizes
> PSI - http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/psi_bush_tube.pdf
> Rockler - http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/rk_bush_tube.pdf



Thanks for the info.  All good stuff here!


----------



## ramaroodle

TattooedTurner said:


> I’ve wondered this myself. BTW says what pen kits a set of bushings works with, so I just write that on the baggie. Seeing as how I have a set of Triton bushings right next to me, I know they also work with the Atrax. I know a lot of the Jr kits use the same bushings as well.  A compiled list would definitely be nice, although I’ve pretty much narrowed myself down to a handful or so of kits that I stick to for the most part.



That was my plan in theory but people always seem to want pens I don't have bushings for and I'm too lazy to go through them all to check.  Need a better system hence the inquiry about a bushing reference.


----------



## DB in VT

*organizing bushings*

I keep mine in recycled pill bottles.  As I find a different kit that works with a bushing set, I add that kit onto the label on the bottle.  I also list the correct drill bit sizes needed for those kits and put that on the label, too.
  The pill bottles set along a shelf that is just above my eye level.  The ones I use most often are nearer to me.  The labels are facing me so I can grab the correct bushings very easily and know what drill bits I'll need at the same time.
  There are currently about 25 to 30 of the bottles.  That covers close to 75 different kits from different manufacturers.


----------



## Rick (2 Giants Woodshop)

Pill bottles are my way of storage and sorting as well. (it finally pays for to take a lot of pills).


----------



## Edgar

JimB said:


> If you have the app there is a way but it isn’t perfect. If you enter all the bushing diameters that are listed for a pen in the search function it will return a list of all the pens with those numbers listed. When entering the numbers in the search separate them by a space not a comma. It isn’t a perfect system but it does work.



Simpler yet, just tap on the bushing header text (“Upper/Cap  Bushing” or “Lowe/Body Bushing”)

The app will automatically flip you back to the search screen with those bushing diameters in the search field and a list of all kits that use that bushing.


----------



## fitzman163

dpstudios said:


> Here is the link to the PSI Bushings Book; https://www.pennstateind.com/library/bushing_book.pdf
> Looks like it could be of use.


Thanks so much that’s a great help!


----------



## Swagopenturner

Check out this in the library:                                                          


(B&T) 20 Complete Suppliers Bushings and Tubes - Revised: Aug. 18, 2016

It lists the pen kits with the bushing sizes for each, all grouped together by tube sizes.  It is invaluable to me when I get a kit that I do not have the specific bushing for.  I just look up the kit and find bushings for other kits that fit similar sizes.


----------

